# Show " NO WiFi " on my ipod touch 3nd 32GB , HELP!!



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

*It was funny, some one move my post few times!! at the first time i was post on " Aqua Lounge " section , but somehow someone move mine to " freshwater Chat " make me confuse already( i am not ask any aquarium ), this morning i was find my post again, ?? move back to " Aqua Lounge " !! just make me messy!!
anyway!*

hi all
happy new year, i just got my *IPOD TOUCH 3nd 32 Gb* ( second hand trade ) ,
everything running okie, but i tired used on the WIFI , but the Trader said the wifi is work! 
it always show " NO WIFI " ... i go to iTurn restore it same as new ipod format , but it still NO WIFI (options buttons are gray) ... and i go to reset " network setting " still same...
go to youtube research this happen, try VIc .. and reset ... update the ISO / iturn 10 anything no help!!!
any people used Ipod have this problem, or know how to fix it ?
another problem is after i format the iPod , while i sign the loction and they always asked me ( Creat apple ID ) i dont want sign and pay for it, i chose skip Apple Id... is that why the Wifi option not working ?

what i used sofeware now ..
iTurn version 10 / Iso 5

*i am just very simple want to used this IPod... 
just photos / Video / Movie / and mostly want Wifi go to BCA  or web site ......*
i *don't need * i song / i messager / I cloud or any from apple sofeware 9 because i know it have to regisit.. Apple ID and need Pay for service!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Apple id is free to sign up and only pay if you buy stuff on itunes then you need to pay. Did you go in setting and have wifi turn on and sign in with your internet?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

oops misread, when I had this problem i just turned the device off then back on. 

Resolution

If you encounter this issue, try the following steps and attempt to enable Wi-Fi or Bluetooth after each one.

Verify that Airplane Mode is turned off.
Update your iOS device to the latest version of iOS.
Reset Network Settings. To do this, tap Settings > General > Reset > Reset Network Settings
Restore your iOS device in iTunes.

were also on apples website.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i am tired many way ,,
update IOS 5.0 version 
update itune 10 
create apple ID 
go Apple support ..
you tube research ...
under iTune checking update 
Settings > General > Reset > Reset Network Settings...

my iPod touch still show " *NO WiFi *" , ever the options buttons are gray!!!
i did over 4 hours, still can not! 
any people have this problem same as me ? HOW did you fix ???
i heard some people said i may need used old version of iTurn or IOS to set up ! and idea ?
*my is Ipod touch 3th 32 GB !*
thks for big help!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If you restore the iPod and does not see the WiFi, it could be a hardware problem. Why not walk into an Apple store to see if they are kind enough to give you a pointer ?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

tomorrow i will go there see any they can help!!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds defective to me.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

so i went to Apple Store this afternoon , the Apple stuff said it is the hardware problem ( after restore still same ), the Wifi ( WLAN ) was dead, that why no WiFi sign ,,, and it cost $150 to fix it, i saw the iPod 4th just $199 only! 
so i will try find any local repair shop get repair or solution ( if not cost over $50 , but Apple said it cost $150 ),
otherwise forgive it... just leave it same as the *pocket Media player* or *portable hard drive* to used it!
but just feel the people was cheater not make me feel well!

anyway, thks for everyone help and help!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear. None of these electronics really worth fixing any more. $179 for a 4g around Christmas time.

Is is certainly frustrating when seller does not tell you known problems - does not matter how small it is.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Sorry to hear. None of these electronics really worth fixing any more. $179 for a 4g around Christmas time.
> 
> Is is certainly frustrating when seller does not tell you known problems - does not matter how small it is.


the trader told me , it work great until the day trade with me , he wait me on out side of his house, because he said he had a dog inside,,he look very gentleman and with is GF, so i trust them, so far everything is fine but just the wifi buttom is Grey! but u know if the iPod WiFi can not work, it can't call iPod,( iTune / iCloud / iMessage / youtube / bluetooth / WiFi / Map all cant work , because it all have connect WiFi ) it just a Pocket Media Player only!!!
*
Becareful this cheater !!
i really dont want open his name, but just dont accept he do the way for cheating!
he live in 842 boundary. Boundary and union
his email is [email protected]
cell 778 3201397
all BCA careful buy any thing from him !!!*


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well you still able to get apps on the computer and transfer over. This is why i never buy use electronic the hardware can always die on you.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> Well you still able to get apps on the computer and transfer over. This is why i never buy use electronic the hardware can always die on you.


Agreed

Did u try contacting the seller?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If he refused to give me my money back, I would have restored it and thrown it through his front window.

Then again, bail would probably cost more then a couple of ipods.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i trade from CL... , the seller until today i chatting with him he still said can work! he said he format for me before give me, so it may be the restore or messy up!! he said use it everyday for work, the WiFi was work, but today i went to Apple Store, the Stuff help me Restore & checking with their equipment said it is hardware problem...
and i let him knew tonight,he still said the iPod is work fine before and he just said sorry to me!!!!!!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to say. When you find good deals always come with certain risk 

I wish everyone is honest but this is not the case. 

I may also be the case that it was indeed working for the seller before he sells. It could be by chance that it failed right after he restored it or something.

I have the policy of 100% refund on all goods I sell*- sometime even for the simple reason the the purchase really has no use for them. However, electronics are difficult. I sold a laser level that worth several hundred. I will not take it back for whatever reason. If it is bumped the right way, it is toast. But then I spent at least 15 minutes with to demonstrate that it was working before the seller pay.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought my iphone 3gs and it had charging issues. I didn't realize this at the time and should have when it only had 50% battery level.

He pulled the same stunt trying to tell me it was fine when he sold it, that it was luck, software or my fault that it failed and I was SOL. I bought the docking assy for 5 bucks and was able to repair to it myself.

I assume the wifi, unlike the laptops I worked on in the past is directly built into the mainboard, so it's probably uneconomical to repair in your case.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

yes, i agree with u , i was stnad on street testing the iPod for 5 mins, but the problem is on the street is no WiFi sign...
and he told me in his home have a dog, better in out door! so i did not thinking that...
little lucky was i did not lose too much,,, just trade with the 25 Gal fish tank plus a little cash ! 
he did not reply me anymore ........just said it may restore make it messy up, and sorry about that for me!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Restoring your ipod won't cause wifi issues. If not, unless it's a user error with the ssid\passwd, it will fix wifi issues.

He hussled you and is being an ***. I'd call him again and let him know you're not impressed at the very least. That's the problem with craigslist, unlike ebay or bca to a certain extent, there is no credibility.


----------

